# plantronics usb headset won't work

## zojas

I have a plantronics USB headset. I compiled USB audio as a module and modprobed it. then when I plug in the headset, the headphones work, but not the mic.

Here's what came out in the /var/log/kern.log when I plugged it in. I'll list the entry from /proc/bus/usb/devices below that:

```

Aug 11 07:05:33 raven hub.c: USB new device connect on bus2/2/1, assigned device number 3

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: kmalloc IF f5025bc0, numif 5

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 7 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 2 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipping descriptor 0x25

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 1 class/vendor specific endpoint descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 2 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipping descriptor 0x25

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 1 class/vendor specific endpoint descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: skipped 1 class/vendor specific interface descriptors

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven Manufacturer: Plantronics

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven Product: Plantronics headset

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven SerialNumber: 00300-0008161122222-V030109d

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: audio driver claimed interface f5025bd8

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: audio driver claimed interface f5025bf0

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: device 3 audiocontrol interface 0 has 1 input and 1 output AudioStreaming interfaces

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: valid input sample rate 48000

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: device 3 interface 2 altsetting 1: format 0x8000

0010 sratelo 48000 sratehi 48000 attributes 0x00

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: device 3 interface 1 altsetting 0 does not have an endpoint

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: valid output sample rate 48000

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: device 3 interface 1 altsetting 1: format 0x80000010 sratelo 48000 sratehi 48000 attributes 0x00

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: registered dsp 14,3

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 3 type 0x0301

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: registered mixer 14,0

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: constructing mixer for Terminal 6 type 0x0101

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usbaudio: registered mixer 14,16

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb_audio_parsecontrol: usb_audio_state at eddcd200

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: audio driver claimed interface f5025bc0

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven input2,hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Pointer [Plantronics Plantronics headset] on usb2:3.3

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: hid driver claimed interface f5025c08

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: unhandled interfaces on device

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 3

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

Aug 11 07:05:34 raven hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

```

Here's the entry for it from /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=02 Prnt=02 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=047f ProdID=0301 Rev= 1.01

S:  Manufacturer=Plantronics

S:  Product=Plantronics headset

S:  SerialNumber=00300-0008161122222-V030109d

C:* #Ifs= 5 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=audio

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=audio

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=audio

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=09(Isoc) MxPS= 192 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=audio

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 1 #EPs= 1 Cls=01(audio) Sub=02 Prot=00 Driver=audio

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=0d(Isoc) MxPS= 192 Ivl=1ms

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hid

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=8ms

I:  If#= 4 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

```

any ideas for a mic driver??

alternatively, can any suggest a different headset that you know works?

----------

